# What Kind of Fish Is This?



## sactownking9 (Jul 31, 2008)

Sorry, I don't have a picture. It looks like an eel, it's all white. it's about 4 inchs long.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

A 4 inch long white eel, maybe?
.
.
.
My real wild guess is albino weather loach


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

?
or









anything similar to them? we kind of might need more information if not

LOL TOS and I posted at the same time. the first pic is an albino weather loach (dojo loach), and the second one is an albino senegalus polypterus


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Oh I just can't pass up an opportunity to correct Mike!LOL
The first one is actually a GOLDEN Dojo Loach. The albinos have the pink eyes. But other then that they look the same. Well, some goldens have brown markings but not always. LOL
Enough of that, don't want to confuse the poster.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

*rolls eyes*


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

*laughs at Mike* 

It's hard to ID something without a picture, but I'd agree that some kind of loach would be probable given its only 4 inches.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

give me a break! it was 1:17 in the morning, i didnt look that close...SHEESH


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

NO BREAKS FOR YOU! :twisted:

Bwahahaha.


----------



## sactownking9 (Jul 31, 2008)

GoodMike said:


> ?
> or
> 
> 
> ...




The second one thanks very much


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

:grin: I just couldn't resist. Score one for the Bug.:grin:

Don't worry Mike, it was a once in a lifetime thing. LOL


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

-1 point for kicking someone while they are tired!


----------

